

Harvard students build new recommendation engine - got2surf
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/05/harvard-innovation-labs-youngest-team-launches-recommendation-engine-side/

======
nithintumma
Sounds interesting. What do you do differently than traditional algos?

------
taude
Isn't this what Hunch was all about before they got aquired?

~~~
got2surf
The idea is pretty similar to Hunch, but we think there's an opportunity since
Hunch had some dedicated users and no one else has stepped in to fill that
gap.

We're also trying to be more social than Hunch, and think there's something
special about answers by friends (both in terms of the "friends know you
better" angle and the fun angle).

